# mole- pole



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

well the season has started and the first one is hanging.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

If anybody is looking for a mole lease, have always practiced QMM, about a 2 acre lease, pretty cheap


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You need to enter it in this thread..........I trapped 20 last year........:evil:

Gonna be a while for my season, 4 inches of snow on top of 1 inch of ice.....:rant:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=281592


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

2PawsRiver said:


> If anybody is looking for a mole lease, have always practiced QMM, about a 2 acre lease, pretty cheap


I charge $250 an month to catch those for the land owner.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

i heard that mole fur prices were on up up swing this year


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

DIYsportsman said:


> i heard that mole fur prices were on up up swing this year


I heard mole skin gloves are making a come back.


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe you can sell them to these guys. However, I don't think F&T makes hoops small enough for moles :lol::lol:

http://www.comp-tac.com/product_info.php?products_id=104


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

I caught a Hog yesterday!!!! Maybe, I will post a picture. We put it up last night ... seriously. We are using it for Jared's Project. Nose to tail it is easily 8".


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

i'v killed many in my life....never scored an 8 incher....waht are you feeding those guy's ????:tdo12:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

First one posted for the season, congratulations.
5 more and you get the cooperator award, an ongoing project in the Home forum linked above.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I got some great land for mole trapping for anyone interested. Walking across my back yard feels like my whole yard has been lifted by 3" and with each step I return it to its normal level. Its almost like they have raised my whole yard with their tunnels. I need one of those lawn rollers.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I got some great land for mole trapping for anyone interested. Walking across my back yard feels like my whole yard has been lifted by 3" and with each step I return it to its normal level. Its almost like they have raised my whole yard with their tunnels. I need one of those lawn rollers.


Lawn rollers are very good for herding...post #186.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3161164&highlight=round#post3161164


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

jimp said:


> Lawn rollers are very good for herding...post #186.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3161164&highlight=round#post3161164


 
Its on now! I remember when I was really young my grandpa taking me out for some "mole stompin" he told me to trample their runways down and if I see a runway opening back up to let him know cause he got to play with the cool toys (pitch fork and pike spear). And they say kids are impressionable ha ha ha.  Maybe thats where my love for pike spearing started!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok I need some advice. My folks yard got destroyed, and the dog keeps setting off whatever type of traps they are using. How are you guys catching them? My dad used a metal "stabbing" trap.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

JBooth said:


> Ok I need some advice. My folks yard got destroyed, and the dog keeps setting off whatever type of traps they are using. How are you guys catching them? My dad used a metal "stabbing" trap.


EZ-set, Tractor Supply, 19.95.
Set a 5 gal pail over it wih a brick on top if dogs muck with them.
Link over to the mole thread above, pics worth 1000 words.

It's also the funniest ongoing thread in the forums...
Lot's of tips and humorous experiences relayed.
Speaking of a dog, one member has a mole trained dog.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.traplineproducts.com/

Try these. They're unidirectional, but work AWESOME! I sting 2 together with steel leaders and stake them in the middle.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

O.K. I couldn't help my self. I measured the big guy.










I only wished I had put a ruler in the picture.:lol:

He measured exactly 8".


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

larrya....you got yourself hogzilla there.that is going to be my new target to beat.....i hope that great gene pool has not spread in your yard.:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

My pup got #1 today. 6 incher but fat as a tennis ball. She had a blast, and I would let her mouth it, then show her another tunnel and she would go crazy. I might have a mole hole digging chessie on my hands. Pitchforked every tunnel in the yard while she was digging behind me. Pretty entertaining. The war begins.


----------

